# Hospitalist ICD-9 Coding



## Denine (Jun 22, 2012)

I have read articles pertaining to hospital inpatient coding that state the correct way to assisgn diagnosis codes for the stay is to code after discharge and use the final diagnois' assigned at time of discharge for all visits during the stay. The indicated exception to this was complications (such as ARDS)  that arise later in the stay would not be coded on the days prior to arising. Does this not contradict CMS' rule of each DOS must stand alone or is there exceptions to this rule for inpatient stays? Thank you for any guidance, it is much appreciated. 

Denine Williams, CPC, CFPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 22, 2012)

facility Hospital inpatient coding and coding physician visits for hospital inpatient encounters are 2 different things, which are you doing.


----------



## Denine (Jun 22, 2012)

Physician services inpatient coding.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 22, 2012)

The articles you read must have been reference facility inpatient as that is how facility is done, physician is reported using the notes from each day as you have stated.


----------



## braccinonm (Sep 21, 2012)

Is there specific guidence for diagnosis coding for physician inpatient encounters, if so where can that be found? Appreciate the help.


----------

